# chain driven tricycle



## meteor (May 28, 2013)

Unfortunately no camera so no photo, but I came across a chain driven 30s or 40s tricycle recently.  Are these less common, more desirable etc than "direct drive".  Any info would be appreciated.  I will get photo asap.  Thanks.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 28, 2013)

Is it an adult size model or child's? Does it still have a head badge? Several cycle companies made chain drive tricycles. Of the children's models, most common are Colson, Murray/Mercury, and Taylor. A couple other brands of chain driven trikes I've seen are American National (Skippy) and Stelber and I'm sure there's a few others around. As with any other tricycle of the era, value is based on original condition. Make and model figure in there too, as some like Murray are much more common than other makes. If you get someone with a camera to take a shot, please post it...I'd like to see what you have.

Dave


----------



## meteor (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Dave.  It's at a shop.  I'll try and get back there soon with camera.  Hopefully it will be there.  It is a child's.  No headbadge.  If I remember correctly the main tube is of two-tube construction -- like double sided shotgun barrel.

Hi Dave.  Any thoughts on make, est. value? Thanks.


----------



## meteor (Jun 4, 2013)

*photos*

see above for photos


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 4, 2013)

Good chance it's a Hedstrom from the late 1930s or thereabouts. Check this page out - http://www.tricyclefetish.com/hedstrom.php - there's a chain drive on a photo there that is an identical design except having a top bar. The site owner, who is a tricycle collector himself, notes that it is most likely a Hedstrom. Guess they made these in both girls and boys models. Not sure how much these older Hedstroms would sell for since I rarely have seen one for sale.

Dave


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've got one just like this. It's a pre-war Colson. Most were uni-sex. Check my album "bikes/trikes to do's" , there's a picture of it there.


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 10, 2013)

Here ya go.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 10, 2013)

oldfart36 said:


> Here ya go.




Neat older Colson you have. You can tell the other one isn't Colson by the slight differences in design. Notably the handlebar stem, seat mount, chain guard, and sharper curvature in the frame design is different and matches the Hedstrom model more closely. Sometimes you have to check the subtle differences in the design of individual parts since different makers used very similar designs overall.

I see you have some old Taylor Tot strollers in your collection, too! I rode in one of them as a toddler in the early 1950s. It was handed down from my older sisters and purchased in the mid-1940s. Had the flat metal handle frame and turned wooden grip. Don't remember the color though, but do still have vague memories of riding in it and enjoying the bumping sound of the wheels over sidewalk joints.

Dave


----------



## EmmaLee (Aug 17, 2013)

A chain driven one? In those times? Unique!


----------



## sloar (Sep 10, 2013)

heres my skiptooth chain tricycle. headbadge is also missing.


----------

